# What is the best way to Dry and cure?



## joker448 (Oct 15, 2007)

I need to know whats the best way to dry and cure my plants?


----------



## Firepower (Oct 15, 2007)

hey joker, but did you by any chance, just maybe, im thinking.. that you thought about reading the growguides?? MODS here have spent more than enuff time on building this guides and have more than enuff information to answer your questio, better yet you wont have to wait for an answer.. Good Luck..

heres what you missed on the same page you picked NEW THREAD.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 22, 2007)

the stickies are great info for the info. HOWEVER.... I too want to know what the best way to dry is.

I say this because everyones building high powered dry boxes with fans, etc. that I personally either over looked or that the stickies did NOT have information on.

So I am with you... what really is the best way?


----------



## Slartibartfast (Oct 23, 2007)

The best way for me was the "hang it till it's dry", and "grocery bag it till it's cured" method.  It worked good for my one-plant crop.

I chose it from ideas I gleaned from reading the stickies, and then asking specific questions that occurred to me as I went along, since every circumstance is different.  But... it ain't rocket science.  Whatever you do, barring a complete lack of common sense, will yield smokable weed.


----------



## md.apothecary (Oct 23, 2007)

Just wasnt sure if one was "better" than the other as far as speed and smokability... the best being the one that was comprised of the best in both worlds.


----------

